# Icon RDA



## Vape_Da_Ape (5/4/17)

Hi guys 

any idea's whats the ETA for the local shores release , seems like a nice RDA for a Noob to start of with. not sure if anybody has imported one yet though , i'm really keen on hearing local reviews on this product rather than tube reviews.......

thanks in advance


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (6/4/17)

Anyone ???? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

